# Hair Algae Issue



## Alfa20ad (13 Aug 2016)

I have a jewel lido125ltr tank with a few plants which are growing nicely, I keep my lights on for 5 hours a day and I dose each week with 10ml of TNC.  I now have hair algae growing in the tank.  I have read that you can overdose to combat the problem, can anyone advise if I am doing my dosing correctly or should I be dosing each day?

Any help most appreciated, just starting out.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Aug 2016)

If you don't have a clean up crew - Amano shrimp and otos, get some.


----------



## Nelson (13 Aug 2016)

Andrew Wrona said:


> I dose each week with 10ml of TNC.


TNC what ?.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Aug 2016)

Good question...I assumed TNC carbon.


----------



## Nelson (13 Aug 2016)

Tim Harrison said:


> Good question...I assumed TNC carbon.


Probably.Just checking .


----------



## Gage Harford (14 Aug 2016)

The slow and steady method - reduce lighting intensity, manual removal with a toothbrush, increase fertilizers to get plants growing.
The quick and dirty method - API Algae fix, nukes hair algae dead.  I looked up the msds sheet but could not figure out what is in the stuff, maybe someone smarter than me can  http://www.apifishcare.com/pdf/3504...SVendors_2014_February_14_03-09-36-874_AM.pdf

This stuff also nukes shrimp.


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Aug 2016)

Apparently, it's a broad spectrum biocide...which means it has the potential to nuke other micro-organisms in your tank as well, besides algae.
It only works on the vegetative stage by attacking the cell wall, and not spores.

Manual removal is always a good idea, but you also need to address the root cause of the problem.

Otherwise, it may reoccur. And a biocide could actually exacerbate it in the long run; dead algae and other nuked micro-organisms will probably add to the organic load which may trigger further spore germination.

Neil has a point, it would help if you gave us some more info - do you use CO2 and/or LC, what's your fertz regime, what kind of lighting and how powerful, filtration method? etc, and sent in a few images of your tank inc a FTS.

P.S. Also take a look in the Algae section, and in particular...
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/hair-algae-natural-remedy.41908/
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/algae-problems-read-this-first.5818/


----------



## Alfa20ad (14 Aug 2016)

I have been using TNC Complete each week, but now I notice that you can buy TNC Carbon, could this maybe be my cause I am not introducing liquid carbon into the tank?


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Aug 2016)

No it's not a miracle cure. If you answer the questions I asked and post a pic or two we might be able to get to the root cause and offer a more permanent solution


----------



## Alfa20ad (14 Aug 2016)

The setup is standard with the juwel lido 125, internal filter etc... the lights do have the refelectors and are kept on 5 hours a day.

I have only been using TNC Complete (dosing 10ml each week) with weekly 25% water changes.  I have not been using any liquid carbon.

https://s4.postimg.org/yn6ny5k3h/image.jpg

https://s4.postimg.org/pgodavev1/image.jpg


----------



## zozo (15 Aug 2016)

Th


Gage Harford said:


> The slow and steady method - reduce lighting intensity, manual removal with a toothbrush, increase fertilizers to get plants growing.
> The quick and dirty method - API Algae fix, nukes hair algae dead.  I looked up the msds sheet but could not figure out what is in the stuff, maybe someone smarter than me can  http://www.apifishcare.com/pdf/3504...SVendors_2014_February_14_03-09-36-874_AM.pdf
> 
> This stuff also nukes shrimp.



The datasheet you posted says
dimethyliminoethylene dichloride, ethoxylate

Pondowners say.
http://www.gardenpondforum.com/threads/water-hyacinth-and-green-water.9438/


> *AlgaeFix*
> For those with fish and other pond creatures...AlgaeFix is "Harmful to aquatic life".





> algae fix should be banned in every state .The first time I read the label on it in pet smart I cringed


 Something to make peasoup clear..


----------



## rebel (15 Aug 2016)

Algaefix is actually really good for green string like algaes. I agree only experts should be using it though.

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/archive/index.php/t-62260.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/23-algae/204449-algaefix-experiences-experiments-thoughts.html

There is a toxic concentration of any chemical including O2, CO2, and H2O. For some chemicals, the 'therapeutic concentration' is fairly broad but others, it's very narrow.
No need to ban etc but just use it judiciously.


----------



## Alfa20ad (18 Aug 2016)

Anyone with any ideas to my Hair Algae problem?

Adding TNC liquid carbon now if it helps?


----------



## AndyMcD (17 Oct 2016)

You could try these suggestions, but others will disagree. This is what has helped me manage but not eliminate hair algae.

DW1305 (Darrel) was saying that hair algae has very similar requirements to plants, so difficult to separate and eliminate without chemicals.

- Use a toothbrush like you're twirling spaghetti for 5 mins each day. Relaxing for you.

- Cut out most affected plant leaves

- Add floating plants. As they have access to atmospheric CO2 can out compete hair algae.

- Try a >= 3 day blackout.

- This worked for me (not recommended by others). Cut down on fertilisers. My plants seemed better able to compete for nutrients.

- Add a source of carbon. Liquid carbon, but CO2 better.

- Clean all surfaces, to get rid of algae on glass / pipes etc.

- Clean filters. Helps flow.

- Siamese algae eater would help, but grows to 15cm.


----------



## kadoxu (18 Oct 2016)

I upgraded my filter to get more water flow and added Zebra Nerite Snails and Red Cherry Shrimp... can't say what made it go, since I did all this in the same week. Never had it again (at least I don't see any of it)


----------

